# whats with all the catfish on the surf?



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

its like they have taken over. 

i've been catching some huge ones lately. is this the season for them or something?


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*60 years*

I have been catching them for going on 60 years now. Caught plenty in the 1950's that were large. Fish when it's dark or water is dirty and you improve your chances of catching one.


----------



## k_kevin (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah, this past Saturday was like catfish-galore day or something! I was catching one like every a couple minutes.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

Boliver T Wheelock said:


> I have been catching them for going on 60 years now. Caught plenty in the 1950's that were large. Fish when it's dark or water is dirty and you improve your chances of catching one.


what months are best for catfish? 

i want to avoid them lol. I would catch maybe 1 per trip all spring, now I am catching about 20. I hope this isn't something I will have to deal with in the surf for the near future


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

stevesmi said:


> now I am catching about 20.


 
If your ONLY catching 20, your either not fishing with enough rods, or your not baiting up quick enough. Just joking of course. Most of the time using sand flee's for bait will cure this.

I've been surf fishing many years on these beaches and it's hit or miss. What was mentioned earlier is true, if the water is muddy or really stirred up, your usually going to get hammered.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

nice advice on the sand fleas.. problem is i have a tough time keeping them on my hook and/or the fish will steal them without me even feeling a bite. and i've tried both live and frozen.


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Sand flea*

If you are not seeing bites when using sand fleas you have developed a sheepshead problem.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Boliver T Wheelock said:


> If you are not seeing bites when using sand fleas you have developed a sheepshead problem.


Or you are cracking the shells when hooking them or using too thick of hooks. :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

stevesmi said:


> nice advice on the sand fleas.. problem is i have a tough time keeping them on my hook and/or the fish will steal them without me even feeling a bite. and i've tried both live and frozen.


Frozen ones are always hard to keep on the hook. Be very delicate with them when you put them on. Live or dead this is how I do it. Use circle hooks, not the cheap kale ones from premade pompano rigs. Put the hook through starting from the belly side slightly off center of the digger and pierce the shell just enough so that the barb comes out the back of the shell. Do not crack the shell, it will most likely come off during the cast. If it's frozen you can't cast super hard or they'll come off then too. Live will always stay on better. Once you make your cast, tighten your line and leave it alone. Also, let your bait soak for a while before you check it. Dragging it back through the sand will weaken your hold on the bait. I only check mine every 30 mins or so.


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

what he said :thumbsup:


----------



## bdmast2002 (Jul 11, 2008)

I fished the beach around Portofino today and it was all catfish except for a couple of small sharks. Did get a nice whiting on the last cast rights as its was getting dark. All caught on frozen Shrimp.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Good advice on the sand fleas!


----------

